# is conifer poisonous to rabbits



## candice136 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is conifer poisonous to rabbits as there is loads in our garden not sure as i know some plants can be poisonous to them x:wave2


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I read its poisonous for them.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 26, 2013)

thankyou for getting back to me x do you know any other kinds of plants that are also poisonous to rabbits?


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.3bunnies.org/poisonous_plants.htm


----------



## candice136 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thankyou for the link it was very helpful xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2013)

Was going to say it's contra indicated and refer you to the listings here, but someone else got here first. Ours are all indoor here--don't let them out in the yard like we did in California.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nancy MC Clelland 
My rabbit is an outdoor one his cage is in the back garden we haven't long moved house and noticed there seems to be a lot of conifer on the ground. We put him on a harness but it seems that he always goes towards it even if we pick him up he will just hop back there LOL 
:bunny19


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2013)

By conifer, do you mean a particular kind? Some, like juniper and yew, are more poisonous and you don't want your rabbit eating any part of it. Cedar and redwood may not be as poisonous, as I don't see them listed on very many of the poisonous plants lists, but I do know the oils in cedar aren't good for rabbits. Conifers like firs, spruces, and pines, aren't a problem. Rabbits can have dried out pine cones and pieces of dried out pine wood, to chew on. My rabbits have even munched on the new soft needle growth on spruce trees, and seem to really like it.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

We have a mazzive conifer in our garden its a leylandii one do you know if that one is poisonous to rabbits as well thanks for your message


----------



## PaGal (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you mean a Leyland Cyprus?


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

No my dad said he was sure its a laylandii conifer


----------



## JBun (Mar 29, 2013)

A leylandii conifer is also called a leyland cypress. I only found it mentioned on one of the poisonous plant lists for rabbits, out of several that I looked at. However, I did find references to it being toxic to horses. And since horses and rabbits digestive systems are similar, I would think that it would also be toxic to rabbits. Probably best to just keep your rabbit away from it to be safe.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

thanks for the advice i will keep him away just in case thanks for getting back to me


----------

